# Mid shed pics



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

Has anyone got any pics of your reptiles mid shed, it always fascinates me how they do it




that was my red Pastel Hypo boa 






that was my Peruvian longtail boa 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a few




I like this picture because it shows the colour contrast between pre and post shed


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

This one was posted yesterday.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 22, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> This one was posted yesterday.
> View attachment 322351


That’s one shiny snek


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> That’s one shiny snek


Yeah, I like the way she came out to show off when I opened the door, I just happened to see her in the act The whole process only took about 5 minutes, thats her relaxing a few minutes later.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

Stunning python 
I love how some snakes are so iridescent, some of my boas are and it’s so hard to catch the right light in pics sometimes, I’ve asked santa for a really nice camera so I can start taking some descent pics of my reptilian critters , i think my wife says I’ve been good enough [emoji7]to be on the good boy list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

A GTP I caught in the act


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

Great colour, love blue spots against the lime Green 


Caught my female just starting to peel






the last one is my male albino 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarron (Dec 22, 2017)

Yum


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> Stunning python
> I love how some snakes are so iridescent, some of my boas are and it’s so hard to catch the right light in pics sometimes, I’ve asked santa for a really nice camera so I can start taking some descent pics of my reptilian critters , i think my wife says I’ve been good enough [emoji7]to be on the good boy list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are taken with an IPhone X


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

Ive not been good enough to get one of them [emoji24]


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 22, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> View attachment 322355


 geezzzz didn’t know Santa took bribes


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> geezzzz didn’t know Santa took bribes


Already taken 400 photos on it and it's amazing, most of my earlier pics were with an old IPhone 5S.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 22, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Already taken 400 photos on it and it's amazing, most of my earlier pics were with an old IPhone 5S.


 I have an iPhone SE which is meant to be 6+ in a iphone 5 body, but for some reason the camera seems really blurry for any close up photos


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Many years ago I was really into photography and had all the expensive cameras, lenses etc but just to post on sites like this phone cameras are good and you always have them with you. Just took this close up by holding phone over the opening in his flowerpot hide. I was worried he would think it was food, he's 3m and has a head as big as my 5S.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

My Samsung Galaxy S8 takes pretty awesome pics. Above and under water.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> My Samsung Galaxy S8 takes pretty awesome pics. Above and under water.


You have to keep them under water or they catch fire.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> You have to keep them under water or they catch fire.


No mate that was the Samsung Galaxy note. Personally I'd never own an iPhone. Heaps of **** lol. There's literally a story on the news tonight about iphones and a class action against apple. The S8 is the most advanced smart phone on the market today. iphones are actually only guaranteed to work for 365 days. Planned obsolescence and woeful battery life, I wouldn't use an iPhone if they gave me one for free.


[doublepost=1513910158,1513910076][/doublepost]I upgraded from the S5, never went to the S6 because it was a huge backward step. The S7 I almost got but the release of the S8 was just around the corner so I waited. Well worth it.


----------



## Snapped (Dec 22, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Many years ago I was really into photography and had all the expensive cameras, lenses etc but just to post on sites like this phone cameras are good and you always have them with you. Just took this close up by holding phone over the opening in his flowerpot hide. I was worried he would think it was food, he's 3m and has a head as big as my 5S.
> View attachment 322356



Wow, he's beautiful YT, great shot too


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 22, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I have an iPhone SE which is meant to be 6+ in a iphone 5 body, but for some reason the camera seems really blurry for any close up photos


I have one of those for my work phone, personal is an iPhone 8+ and so I NEVER use my work phone for anything. No idea how people type on them, unless I have fat fingers.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Snapped said:


> Wow, he's beautiful YT, great shot too


There is a photo of him in the Gallery resting his chin on an IPhone.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 22, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> I have one of those for my work phone, personal is an iPhone 8+ and so I NEVER use my work phone for anything. No idea how people type on them, unless I have fat fingers.


I’m just a young lad with skinny everything


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I’m just a young lad with skinny everything


Take note ladies... lol


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

Great close up, of your big guy

My pics have all been taken on my iPod touch, that’s how poor I am, not really, I was brought and iphone for Xmas last year and the camera isn’t as good as the iPod touch one 

As someone else said it’s just easier and quicker to upload the pics straight thru Tapatalk and the new cameras are now as good as a lot of really expensive cameras, just don’t have some of the filters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> No mate that was the Samsung Galaxy note. Personally I'd never own an iPhone. Heaps of **** lol. There's literally a story on the news tonight about iphones and a class action against apple. The S8 is the most advanced smart phone on the market today. iphones are actually only guaranteed to work for 365 days. Planned obsolescence and woeful battery life, I wouldn't use an iPhone if they gave me one for free.
> View attachment 322358
> 
> [doublepost=1513910158,1513910076][/doublepost]I upgraded from the S5, never went to the S6 because it was a huge backward step. The S7 I almost got but the release of the S8 was just around the corner so I waited. Well worth it.


Apple make both the hardware and software and control all Apps, it all works beautifully together, my files are instantly available on my IMac computer, IPad, IPhone and (where relevant) my Apple Watch via the Cloud and software on all devices is upgraded automatically as required. I have never had a problem with software or hardware, had an original IPhone 10 years ago then a 5S and now a X. Samsung has serious safety recall problems with washing machines and phones and serious incompatibility issues with Android software that it has no control over and Apps that are a infested with bugs and worse.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

That's hyperbole. Watch the news mate... Apple iphones are junk. Get a Samsung Galaxy S8 and you'll be amazed. My mate Clint was an iPhone user for years, got the Samsung Galaxy S8 back in July and says his only regret was not jumping on the Samsung Galaxy band wagon years ago, reckons he'll never go back to an iPhone. Call it whatever you want but the fact remains, it's the #1 phone in the world.
My phone syncs instantly with every device in my house, wireless and prints photos from the back yard on my office printer, hasn't missed a beat or had a single app or software glitch yet. Some of the features this thing has would surprise you and make your iPhone look like a Nokia 3310.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 22, 2017)

mac is crap for almost all things, unless you want to have to code everything


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Apple is a dead technology.
The only i-thing I have is an iPod for work. Iphones are just expensive paperweights.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> That's hyperbole. Watch the news mate... Apple iphones are junk. Get a Samsung Galaxy S8 and you'll be amazed. My mate Clint was an iPhone user for years, got the Samsung Galaxy S8 back in July and says his only regret was not jumping on the Samsung Galaxy band wagon years ago, reckons he'll never go back to an iPhone. Call it whatever you want but the fact remains, it's the #1 phone in the world.


You obviously did not read my post, I'm speaking from personal experience plus I have a background in computers.
Apple must be doing something right, they have 250 Billion in cash and are the only company that makes a profit from selling smartphones.
Anyway this is supposed to be a forum about reptiles.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> You obviously did not read my post, I'm speaking from personal experience plus I have a background in computers.
> Apple must be doing something right, they have 250 Billion in cash and are the only company that makes a profit from selling smartphones.
> Anyway this is supposed to be a forum about reptiles.


All the money they made they're now being sued for... Lol nice...
The Samsung Galaxy series were the first phones to surpass iPhone in sales mate.. there's a reason for that. But anyway.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 22, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> All the money they made they're now being sued for... Lol nice...
> The Samsung Galaxy series were the first phones to surpass iPhone in sales mate.. there's a reason for that. But anyway.


I don’t think Apple had a problem with phones setting peoples houses on fire


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I don’t think Apple had a problem with phones setting peoples houses on fire


No because their batteries don't have enough power to keep the phone on let alone start anything... Lol see the news tonight??? Class action time.

Why is the Samsung Galaxy S8 #1 ??? Hmm


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 22, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> No because their batteries don't have enough power to keep the phone on let alone start anything... Lol see the news tonight??? Class action time.
> 
> Why is the Samsung Galaxy S8 #1 ??? Hmm


Because it’s got the best specs ?? It doesn’t take a genius to realise galaxys are better than iPhone specs wise, but android OS sucks compared to iOS, ios is newbie friendly and doesn’t change with every phone generation. 

Also people buy s8 and iPhone X (which btw has never before seen features in smartphone industry) because they have too much money.

The dream is Samsung specs in an iPhone operating system.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

I wouldn't touch the iPhone operating system man. Seriously.
Apples faceID can be spoofed in 3 mins flat. It's as secure as leaving your keys in the car on the street with the window down
IPhone has always had massive security problems and still does.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 22, 2017)

I use both. IPhone more user friendly, and both have good cameras if you know how to use it. I think both are just fine, and neither of them have enough drawbacks to deserve the lashing many people are giving them. My personal phone is an S6, but I wouldn't have minded an Iphone either. I use plenty of other Apple products too.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> I use both. IPhone more user friendly, and both have good cameras if you know how to use it. I think both are just fine, and neither of them have enough drawbacks to deserve the lashing many people are giving them.


Watch the Ronny Chieng skit on YouTube lol iPhone vs android - the war of our generation. Bloody hilarious.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ve worked in Telecommunications for over ten years, primarily in support for mobile devices. Was end to end support for the iPhone when it was first released and I can definitely say we got so many more Samsung warranty claims than we ever did with iPhones. 

But really, it’s personal preference. I love iPhones and I’ve never had a major issue with any that I’ve owned.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> I’ve worked in Telecommunications for over ten years, primarily in support for mobile devices. Was end to end support for the iPhone when it was first released and I can definitely say we got so many more Samsung warranty claims than we ever did with iPhones.
> 
> But really, it’s personal preference. I love iPhones and I’ve never had a major issue with any that I’ve owned.


I had a warranty claim with my galaxy S5 after I dropped it whilst in a tree and it landed on concrete and smashed. My fault though.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 22, 2017)

So, uhhh any more mid-shed snakes?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Foozil said:


> So, uhhh any more mid-shed snakes?


I could put my stimmy in the middle of my shed and take a pic if you like? Lol


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 22, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Because it’s got the best specs ?? It doesn’t take a genius to realise galaxys are better than iPhone specs wise, but android OS sucks compared to iOS, ios is newbie friendly and doesn’t change with every phone generation.
> 
> Also people buy s8 and iPhone X (which btw has never before seen features in smartphone industry) because they have too much money.
> 
> The dream is Samsung specs in an iPhone operating system.


It seems I started something here, it all started when I commented on how good the IPhone X camera was. I had the original IPhone and it still works, I upgraded to a 5S to use the latest IOS and it still works well including the battery. I recently got an X because of the better camera and the face recognition, I have worn fingerprints from rock climbing (and hatchling snakes biting them all the time) and fingerprint ID is a problem. Samsung are generally first to market with new gimmicks but don't do the R&D to Apple standards so a lot are not quite ready, Apple perfects and develops new concepts before introducing them and facial ID is one, I find it incredible, it works instantaneously even in the car with my phone in a cradle and growing a Mo in November did not fool it, nor has my black eye from last weeks bush walk. The Apple IOS is flawless in operation and as Apple controls all Apps they all work perfectly, Android is all over the place and easily hacked.
Apples Cloud system is also much better and seamless with all Apple devices and I love my Apple watch.
[doublepost=1513942048,1513941973][/doublepost]I'm just about to feed mine so maybe some are shedding?


----------



## Foozil (Dec 22, 2017)

Sure, just like so  :


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 22, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Sure, just like so  :
> View attachment 322361


Legendary Mate! Well done!


----------



## Nerdhero (Dec 24, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Many years ago I was really into photography and had all the expensive cameras, lenses etc but just to post on sites like this phone cameras are good and you always have them with you. Just took this close up by holding phone over the opening in his flowerpot hide. I was worried he would think it was food, he's 3m and has a head as big as my 5S.
> View attachment 322356



His eye colouration is stunning! I bet he's a treat to see in natural light....

Came home from work tonight to see my Pygmy Beardie is mid shed but had stopped to sleep. Thought it would be a bit rude to wake him for a photo shoot, he is also very timid. Hopefully I'll snap him in the morning, will probably have to bath him anyways to help him out.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

I really love the eyes on albino snakes, 

I know a lot of people that are freaked out by the pink eyes on albino animals especially snakes 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerdhero (Dec 24, 2017)

Unfortunately I was too late getting up this morning to get any mid shed picks 





Heres him after the shed as well as some skin he left behind, you can sorta make out his markings on it.

Edit: His name is Spyro...I'm REAALLLYYY proud of that name


----------

